# Night Walleyes from Shore..Buffalo?



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

I am gonna try this in the next few weeks, while the weather is somewhat nice.

Use to do this quite a bit near indiana and michigan, some wisconsin too. Read a few things about fishing in huron and Avon, cleveland too. So, figure, what the heck maybe there will be some fish here in buffalo. 

I figure the warmer harbor may have some fish, providing they didnt go west.

Will let you know how I do. Worse comes to worse, you get a nice pic of the Buffalo skyline. YIKES!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Best of luck to you in this venture........sure can't hurt to try.........and "GOD" know's, that those "EYES".........love the dark.......good fishin to you.......jON sR.


----------



## denisk (Jan 15, 2009)

Mark

We get them on the canadian side drop by the shop it's only 2 minutes from the peace bridge. I'll get you out in the river..


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

nice will do. Sent you a note.


----------

